# My new baits!



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Here are a few new creations of mine. Can't Wait to test them out this summer!!! Hopefully All Eyes and I will be hitting the water hard this year. Testing our new lures out!!! Top 2 are my First muskie lures. Other ones I hope are good eye catchers!!! Have 6 more baits to put paint on!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Looking great Shawn! Thaw out the pool- we got casting to do.


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Definitely cool paint work!!! Would like to see you do up a blue gil or pumpkin seed!


----------



## fishing_marshall (Jun 12, 2004)

Nice paint jobs!


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Shawn

Those are some real beauties...great job. They will catch

MS


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks guys!! I have a few more to post, Can't wait to try them out. lol


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Here is another bait. silver foil, silver holographic tape, with purple candy over the top. I still need a little practice with the foil but it will work, Don't think the fish will say anything.


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Here is my 1st attempt at a real image lure. Needs some more practice, but all in all not to shabby. lol


----------



## muskyslayer96 (Feb 28, 2009)

Nice, Nice, Nice
Is that off your vinyl printer....awesome...how much are they 

Great stuff

MS


----------



## Kidsatplay (Aug 18, 2012)

Are you carving those? How do you know what to carve is there a pattern or just look at another one?

They look excellent.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Looking real good! We are going to have quite a few to test out this year. I'm working on a few now that have a slightly different profile than my typical shad style baits. A bit flatter on bottom and more hump on top. They are also wider across the head.


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Ms, yes this is from my printer, as long as I have a good clear pic It will print real nice. The sky is the limit for what I can do with this machine!! 

Kidsatplay, yes I carved these out of cedar and cherry wood, all these are my own creations and designs, all eyes and I would sit in break room and sketch and draw all day long!! Good times! These baits will work well with long body fish, walleye, pike, musky, perch. I'm still experimenting with it all! 

All eyes, those are going to look sweet with real image on them!!! 

Thanks guys! A lot more to come!!


----------



## Kidsatplay (Aug 18, 2012)

Amazing, you guys have a talent. My kids want to try some musky fishing this year on WB you will have to let me know if you want to sell some.


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Kidsatplay, How old are your kids?


----------



## Kidsatplay (Aug 18, 2012)

8 and 10 years old. the 8 year old Preston had me sell his bow last year so he could get a trolling rod for Muskie since all I had was walleye gear. the 10 year old is set on casting for Muskie he has a picture of a Muskie as his screen shot on his I-Pod.


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

That is great! How about I will make them both up one, and they can test them out for me. How does that sound?


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

You are a class act Shawn.


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks John!!!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Those are sweet!!! Those will get hammered!

John


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks Tigger!! Im ready to try them out this year!!!


----------



## Kidsatplay (Aug 18, 2012)

I will take them out to test them as soon as the water is thawed. They would appreciate the heck out of that.


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Can't wait to get started on them!


----------



## Gottagofishn (Nov 18, 2009)

Beautiful work! I hope the fish you catch with those appreciate all the work you put into them!


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks!! You Would think they would, but they never do!


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

Real pretty. Love the foil.


----------



## Rainer Wolf (Apr 11, 2004)

My kids are gonna be 10 & 12 this spring...I started making jigs, and now all their friends want some. Its awesome to get to custom make a lure for these kids, see the look on their face. Then offer to take them catching. My best days ever are with my kids & their buddies. Way to go many eyes. This is great!


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks! I don't have any kids but some of my best memories as a kid is fishing with my dad. 
I love making my own lures, I make my own jigging spoons, spinner baits, crank baits, crawler harnesses, blades, spoons. I make them paint them, and then going out and catching fish on them. It is a great feeling!!


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Finally got to building my drying wheel yesterday. Came out pretty good. Just need to add the hooks and springs and it will be ready to spin some lures!! Was good to take a break and work in the machine shop.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That came out great Shag! I'm still using an umbrella frame hooked to my motor. Never got around to making mine yet. Looking at yours may give me the kick in the pants I need to finally get mine done. 
Post this in Carpetbaggers new thread in Tackle Making. He's looking for ideas for a wheel.


----------



## ShutUpNFish (Apr 17, 2007)

Lookin' Good! To save you space, you could also hang that baby upside down somewhere in your shop....


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Here are some pre rapala wiggle warts I painted. I'm pretty happy with the way they came out.


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

And a new color combo I tried out.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Those all look dynamite!


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Those really turned out beautiful.


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Thanks John & Vince. I am pretty happy with the way they turned out.


----------



## BigFoot158 (Jan 14, 2012)

Many Eyes said:


> Finally got to building my drying wheel yesterday. Came out pretty good. Just need to add the hooks and springs and it will be ready to spin some lures!! Was good to take a break and work in the machine shop.


Did you buy the polycarbonate sheets? Nice but expensive.


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Bigfoot158, I got them from my old job, so they where free.  I had everything else laying around the shop. Only think I bought new was the motor.


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Made my first mold to make my baits out of resin. Not to bad for my first baits. Getting ready to paint them up!!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Can't wait too see them finished. Looking great so far!


----------



## Ickey09 (Oct 3, 2013)

I'd for sure but a couple of the new resin of you.

Sent from my 831C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Many Eyes (Dec 31, 2009)

Resin baits with a little paint. Still need a few finishing touches.


----------



## Ickey09 (Oct 3, 2013)

That last one is sexy! Hs ha

Sent from my 831C using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------

